# C'mon Ladies...



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Now, I know there are alot more huntin' girls out there. Doesn't anyone have a wife or girlfriend out there that likes to hunt? I know it seems more like a pain in the a**, but it really is great to have a woman who will join you in the field-a woman that understands what it's all about. The weekend of Aug. 15, there is a three day event for North Dakota Outdoor Women up at Metigoshe. Everything is covered from fishing to big game. C'mon, I want to hear from the ladies.


----------



## huntress (Oct 11, 2002)

We're out here! :lol:


----------

